# My life sucks



## bookworm_cn317 (Nov 1, 2011)

It looks like I'm going to have to quit TKD. No more private lessons. Can't get to class because of transportation issues. And I'm emotionally dead inside now. So, whatever. Maybe the situation will change. Maybe it won't. Maybe because God hates me. I don't know. Really don't care anymore. 

So, see ya when I see ya, I guess.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 1, 2011)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> It looks like I'm going to have to quit TKD. No more private lessons. Can't get to class because of transportation issues. And I'm emotionally dead inside now. So, whatever. Maybe the situation will change. Maybe it won't. Maybe because God hates me. I don't know. Really don't care anymore.
> 
> So, see ya when I see ya, I guess.



Everybody's life sucks sometimes.  Give yourself some time.  And good luck.


----------



## Omar B (Nov 1, 2011)

Get up and do something about it.  My life sucks screams angsty teen ager who wants attention.  Identify the problem and figure out the steps to fix it.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 1, 2011)

Omar B said:


> Get up and do something about it.  My life sucks screams angsty teen ager who wants attention.  Identify the problem and figure out the steps to fix it.



Yeah, but telling 'em that just makes 'em mad.  Logic doesn't apply until age 30.  So just tut tut and be supportive.


----------



## Carol (Nov 1, 2011)

Supportive really matters when someone is battling cancer.  Some things you can't fix easily.

How are you feeling overall Bookworm?


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 1, 2011)

Aye, *BK*, we might be far away but it does not mean we cannot listen when someone needs a shoulder.  

What you wrote above sounds all too much like what I feel presently and with much less reason than yourself.  Letting the darkness out through your finger-tips on the keyboard can sometimes help take another step and that leads to another and so on - after a while that might help get you out from under the cloud, for a little while at least.


----------



## Buka (Nov 1, 2011)

There is only one constant in life. That constant is change. Your situation will change again. Hang in there, brother, it will get better. All the best.

God don't hate ya, he just messes withcha' sometimes.


----------



## Cyriacus (Nov 1, 2011)

You aint at Rock Bottom just yet.
Hang in there. Keep Yourself Together. Remain Focused on Your Goals. Be as Positive as You can Manage. And try to Repair things.
Because at the End of the Day, only Sheer Perseverance will see You through.

Addon: I mean, Cancer, plus any other given Number of Issues, will always seem like a Kick to the Teeth from some Malign Entity. But it isnt ALL Bad. Each of these things on their own wouldnt be too Remarkable. Its just the Combined Tooth-Kickin of them that makes You feel like your Life is in the Drain.
Like I say; It aint Drained just yet.


----------



## granfire (Nov 1, 2011)

However:
If you think you are that bad off, do seek professional help. The world is (for almost all people) not that bleak.
When one door closes another one opens and all that jazz. 
You are not the first, hardly the last to feel this way, and you are not alone.


----------



## ballen0351 (Nov 1, 2011)

I have nothing mind blowing I can tell you to alter your feelings right now  I dont know your story, or your personally but I do know God does not hate you.  Also there are plenty of people that care about you.  Even here on the forum I see people that care about you and Im sure in your real world there are many that do.


----------



## Jenna (Nov 2, 2011)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> It looks like I'm going to have to quit TKD. No more private lessons. Can't get to class because of transportation issues. And I'm emotionally dead inside now. So, whatever. Maybe the situation will change. Maybe it won't. Maybe because God hates me. I don't know. Really don't care anymore.
> 
> So, see ya when I see ya, I guess.


God does not hate you.  That premise is absurd.  Some unfortunate events have befallen you that you have completely lost a perspective on.  If you are disposed to treat these things as apocalyptic disasters then you will begin a endocrine cascade (that horrible depressive imbalance) which will only deepen and worsen if you do not seize it.  This is no sign that your world is imploding, rather that your hormone levels are out of whack.  

The solution is simple.  As Omar says above, identify the problem(s) here.  Analyse them logically.  There is no problem that cannot be surmounted.  Take your steps to rectify those problems one at a time.  You are a martial artist.  Is all that training only good for display?  Keep exercising.  It is one of the best things even if you do not much feel like it.  Keep training.  Your martial art is good for more than just dancing around on the mats.  There are real benefits from knowing that you have the strength to defeat not just an opponent and but a problem also.  This is all perfectly feasible if only you can gain a perspective.  It may even put you on a far more enjoyable path than the one you were on before.

Otherwise, the alternative is to truly believe your life sucks.  That I can guarantee, is a bad place to go into.  I wish you well. Jenna.


----------



## oaktree (Nov 2, 2011)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> It looks like I'm going to have to quit TKD. No more private lessons. Can't get to class because of transportation issues. And I'm emotionally dead inside now. So, whatever. Maybe the situation will change. Maybe it won't. Maybe because God hates me. I don't know. Really don't care anymore.
> 
> So, see ya when I see ya, I guess.


I myself have been a similar situation in which I could not train for a duration of time with my teacher. So I practice with what I was taught, what I remembered,
 I learned other things along the way and lost somethings along the way. Maybe talk to your teacher about it it might be possible that you and your teacher can find a way to work things out.  For me I enjoy the idea that things happen for a reason and there is always a lesson to be learned from every situation we encounter. Best of luck.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 2, 2011)

Lifr is a sine wave







Know that when it is good, it will get bad and when it is dad, it will get better.

That is the way it is. 

And sometimes it is a needed reset.

Or to stay within my Chinese Martial Arts and Chinese Philosophy view






It will balance out, trust me on this


----------



## Big Don (Nov 2, 2011)

> My life sucks


There is a club for that, it is called EVERYONE
we meet at the bar


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 2, 2011)

Aye, Don .  But there is a difference between being 'fed up' and looking over the brink of depression.  As *BK* sounds much more like the latter position applies, a bit of sympathy can go a long way :nods as someone who has seen a lot of such mental 'black clouds':.


----------



## decepticon (Nov 2, 2011)

Make a list of what doesn't suck in your life and cling to those things.

If you still have internet service, can you pull up some things on Youtube and continue to work out at home at your own pace? Even a little flexibility and perhaps some basic kicks and blocking drills could keep your skills from being lost while you are struggling. Or consider buying some DVDs or borrowing some from your local library. (Many library systems have bookmobile vehicles or will even mail books to shut-ins who can't visit the main location.)


----------



## granfire (Nov 2, 2011)

Also:
When I feel really lousy, I do something nice (meaningful) for somebody else.
It does not have to be big. Volunteer some place. Help a kid in school read, do something in the hospital or library. Or walk the dog for a neighbor or carry groceries for them or rae leaves.


----------



## granfire (Nov 2, 2011)

(It's supposed to read 'rake' leaves)


Found this one for you:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GX8pM1wIJkM&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

A dear friend of mine wrote and performed it.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Nov 3, 2011)

Bookworm - you have gotten some really good advice above. It may not sound like it and it may not help at this moment. I don't know where exactley you live, but are there no alternatives for transportation? Then certainly you should consider the advice to contact you teacher (if you haven't already), and continue keep practicing what you already have learned. 

I am sorry that I don't recall more about you, but is there more going on that what you mentioned in starting this thread? Truthfully I don't ask because I expect to solve you problems so much as getting you to talk to us about it. When people are really down, it may seem more trouble than the expected outcome is worth. I know, have been there and done that. However, just knowing that there are people who really do care sometimes helps. When we are down, it is sometimes easy to forget that.

I wish you well. Don't forget that I and others here do. And no need to quit posting. I haven't been active in MA for a while due to some health issues. I got pretty much past them, but didn't find opportunity to continue training. I am now trying to get back into self training and stretch now (ouch!). Even if you can't easily do that now either, you still have things you can contribute to all here at MT. Don't take that from us.


----------



## Drac (Nov 3, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Everybody's life sucks sometimes. Give yourself some time. And good luck.



Yes, *EVERYBODY'S* life suck at one point. Ya wanna hear about sucking? Going to class and being forced to sit about 1/2 way through because the pain in the lower back and knee is so intense.


----------



## wushuguy (Nov 3, 2011)

hope things start looking up for you. there's a time when we think it can't get worse, but usually it's cuz we didn't look around and see that some things will get better. I am in a tough spot too, at first i didn't think it will get better, but the more i continue moving forward, the better things get. more i look at my situations, it's people with intentions got me to bad spots, but that God had opened my eyes to see through it. but it takes strength to walk out of difficulty. for most people talking about it with someone does help release some of the stress. anyway, hope it makes sense, running a high fever right now, so not sure how logical i can be.


----------

